# Sport photos from 1Dx



## surapon (Jul 11, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/newsletter/newsletter_july_2_14.do?utm_source=newsletter_july_2_14&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## brianftpc (Jul 18, 2014)

some 1Dx sports pics I shot. natural lighting


----------

